# Every uber/lyft driver should own one of these.



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Winplus Lithium Jump Starter Portable Power Bank with Brush Metal Finish










https://www.amazon.com/dp/B077KGJ7TG/?tag=ubne0c-20

$59.95 at Costco.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

. . what is it??


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

A matt that people sit on in your car and if they are violent you push a button and it taser's them.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

circle1 said:


> I ain't giving amaze-zone more Internet traffic . . .


That'll show 'em.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Mole said:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B077KGJ7TG/?tag=ubne0c-20
> 
> $59.95 at Costco.


I've had this for a while. Had it when it was black. Then saw the pretty silver one so returned the black one and got the silver. I love Costco!

But yes, these are amazing! It's saved my butt many times and I'm easily able to help someone that needs a jump without having to move my car.
Gave one to my mom also.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I've had this for a while. Had it when it was black. Then saw the pretty silver one so returned the black one and got the silver. I love Costco!
> 
> But yes, these are amazing! It's saved my butt many times and I'm easily able to help someone that needs a jump without having to move my car.
> Gave one to my mom also.


Nice I gave one to my daughter she is always camping the light last for 25 hours so quite handy.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

A car???


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> A car???


No the product of discussion.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Mole said:


> No the product of discussion.


Yes because clearly a car is a luxury item for an Uber driver.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

OMG
I'm either way too high, or your guys are bat shit crazy.


----------



## Alison Chains (Aug 18, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> OMG
> I'm either way too high, or your guys are bat shit crazy.


Have you considered the possibility that it might be both?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Singing in the Rain said:


> I'll just keep my jumper cables coiled up in the spare tire. That's the safest option.


Until you're stuck alone.


----------



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

Every Uber driver should get one of these: a job.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I have a similar jump starter in my work kit.
It's in my duffel bag with road flares, Hypothetical ammunition, my raincoat reflector vest combo, cleaning supplies ect, extra forms ect.


----------



## grabby (Nov 5, 2017)

I just order an Uber/Lyft ride and have them give me a jump.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

grabby said:


> I just order an Uber/Lyft ride and have them give me a jump.


$20



gofry said:


> Every Uber driver should get one of these: a job.


I had one for 30 years it's a good idea but now I'm retired and drive for uber on top of my pension.



Merc7186 said:


> Yes because clearly a car is a luxury item for an Uber driver.


That would be a low mileage car lol. 39,000 miles on my one year old car.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

grabby said:


> I just order an Uber/Lyft ride and have them give me a jump.


I would take the car to my mechanic. Have him test the recharge system, and replace the battery.
I haven't used a jump start of any kind in decades.



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> I have a similar jump starter in my work kit.
> It's in my duffel bag with road flares, Hypothetical ammunition, my raincoat reflector vest combo, cleaning supplies ect, extra forms ect.


Hypothetical ammo? what caliber do you use in your hypothetical gun. Hypothetically.


----------



## grabby (Nov 5, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> I would take the car to my mechanic. Have him test the recharge system, and replace the battery.
> I haven't used a jump start of any kind in decades.


BINGO! I replace my Battery every 3 years, period, I have not required a jump in so many years I do not remember when it was.

For anyone saying 3 years is absurd, good luck with your Jump Devices


----------



## grabby (Nov 5, 2017)

PickEmUp said:


> It has been my experience that batteries last three years, or three winters, whichever comes first.


/agree, how ever, _Research says........ _An Arizona/Texas summer is harder on a Battery than a Minnesota Winter, still, 3 years is the magic number.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Interesting, in my experience 5 years is the magic number on a car battery.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Singing in the Rain said:


> I'll just keep my jumper cables coiled up in the spare tire. That's the safest option.


And that's fine. Buy why safer?



PickEmUp said:


> LOL! Disconnect your car battery (simulating a dead battery) and hook up this toy to the car battery cables. See if your car starts.


Not a toy. This thing works.
You old schoolers don't believe they can build something powerful in small sizes in 2018?

I've used it many times.
I have a 2000 VW Passat with an electrical issue too expensive to fix for that pos car.
Battery drain constantly. (Still sitting in driveway rotting)
This thing gives me up to 3 jumps on same charge.
Plus I've used it when I want to be a good Samaritan.

Just get it at Costco.
Don't like it, return it. No questions asked.



UberBastid said:


> I would take the car to my mechanic. Have him test the recharge system, and replace the battery.
> I haven't used a jump start of any kind in decades.


I would think you've been around long enough to know shit happens.
Replacing your battery as recommend is great.
But things go bad, sometimes sooner than expected and in unexpected places.

This is just about being prepared.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

RynoHawk said:


> That'll show 'em.


Yeah, be as smug as you want . I just listened to the book, _Future Crimes_. Turns out we're consumer information mules. So, unless you're someone who knows how to be invisible on the Internet, it's a good idea to either stay off those websites, or at the very least do your shopping on a device exclusively dedicated to that purpose.



UberBastid said:


> OMG
> I'm either way too high, or your guys are bat shit crazy.


 . . . and why not both??


----------



## grabby (Nov 5, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I would think you've been around long enough to know shit happens.
> Replacing your battery as recommend is great.
> But things go bad, sometimes sooner than expected and in unexpected places.
> 
> This is just about being prepared.


So tell us, when does the preparedness end? what is the Limit?

I feel I keep enough crap in the car already as spares. I have many years experience in the matter, and a Jump Starter device is not on my list of being prepared. I keep my good jump cables at home in the garage, and I have a disposable set in the trunk. I also replace my battery every 3 years.

No doubt there may come a time when having one would be handy, but a spare engine may be handy also some day.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

grabby said:


> I keep my good jump cables at home in the garage, and I have a disposable set in the trunk.


You're over thinking it.

We're both doing the same thing .

You have jumper cables in your car. I have this device.

They both serve the same purpose. 
Take up about the same amount of space.

The difference is you need two cars to make your jumper cables useful. I don't.

At one point I'm sure you said you didn't need a smart phone, and look at you now.

That's all this is. The latest and greatest. 
Nothing more.



grabby said:


> So tell us, when does the preparedness end? what is the Limit?
> 
> .


We're both just as prepared.


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

Mole said:


> A matt that people sit on in your car and if they are violent you push a button and it taser's them.


Right....... because we all know what's going to happen when the ride share companies find out what happened.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Driver2448 said:


> Right....... because we all know what's going to happen when the ride share companies find out what happened.


That part is a joke the item of discussion is a portable jump start kit.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

If I need a jump, I call AAA.
If they can't get it running long enough for me to drive it to my mechanic, then they can tow it to my mechanic.

I don't carry jump cables, or extra small extra special jump batteries. I carry equipment for a REAL emergency: a can of tuna, hundred dollar bill, a box of .38 cal ammo and three rubbers.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> If I need a jump, I call AAA.


Love your stories. But this is disappointing for a bada$$ I look up to. 
I have AAA, and have used them several times.
But it's only when there's nothing else I can possibly do. 
I'm not gonna sit there for 20-30 minutes when I can get it going in 2 minutes on my own, if I can avoid it.

But fine. You just moved down to #2 on my list of heroes.

Ribak you're up to number 1


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Love your stories. But this is disappointing for a bada$$ I look up to.
> I have AAA, and have used them several times.
> But it's only when there's nothing else I can possibly do.
> I'm not gonna sit there for 20-30 minutes when I can get it going in 2 minutes on my own, if I can avoid it.
> ...


Yea, yea ... so what.
Hmmm?
What has being in first place all this time actually got me anything.
Hmmm?
Ribak, if you want him, you got him.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> I carry equipment for a REAL emergency: a can of tuna, hundred dollar bill, a box of .38 cal ammo and three rubbers.


Only 3 rubbers? Do you blow them up with air and attach them to your neck and arms so you can stay afloat during a flash flood?


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Uber's Guber said:


> Only 3 rubbers? Do you blow them up with air and attach them to your neck and arms so you can stay afloat during a flash flood?


Hey, if he stayed at #1 maybe he would have gotten a chance to use those...


----------



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> I carry equipment for a REAL emergency: a can of tuna, hundred dollar bill, a box of .38 cal ammo and three rubbers.


.38 is for wimps.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

gofry said:


> .38 is for wimps.


...but sometimes practical. My theoretical carry gun is a LCR (light compact revolver) in .357 mag. I can tell you now that the kick of a .357 round from something that small is absurb. If I load it with lighter .38 rounds instead I can actually make reasonable follow up shots.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Love your stories. But this is disappointing for a bada$$ I look up to.
> I have AAA, and have used them several times.
> But it's only when there's nothing else I can possibly do.
> I'm not gonna sit there for 20-30 minutes when I can get it going in 2 minutes on my own, if I can avoid it.
> ...


Is that #1....as in backwards scale where I actually rank last or #1 as being in first place for being the worst? There is just so much pressure at being ranked #1.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Fauxknight said:


> ...but sometimes practical. My theoretical carry gun is a LCR (light compact revolver) in .357 mag. I can tell you now that the kick of a .357 round from something that small is absurb. If I load it with lighter .38 rounds instead I can actually make reasonable follow up shots.


theoretical carry? for what, a theoretical assailant?
I happen to know for a fact that theoretical bad guys respond well to a .22 cal. Theoretically speaking. 
Caliber doesn't matter as much as people think. 
The first person to get a 22 round in the left eye of their opponent - wins.
Or, as my mom said once, "It's not how big it is as much as where you put it."

I have a 22 mini mag five shot revolver that I can cover with my hand. It can be carried in a watch pocket. Sometimes I drop it in my shirt pocket. It is my favorite carry. It's the size of a Zippo lighter. If something is so big that it is uncomfortable to carry, the day will come when you don't carry. Something is better than nothing. It is accurate up to 12 inches.

In an emergency that lasts for any length of time, ANY ammo is good. It can be used as money. When a dollar bill is just a piece of paper, a 38 round can be traded for a loaf of bread.

As to the rubbers ... you prepare for YOUR emergency - I will prepare for mine.
I'm 65 years old. Three more is prolly all thats left at this point.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> theoretical carry? for what, a theoretical assailant?


Clearly none of us actually carry since Fuber wouldn't allow thst, so all we can do us theorize.

I don't know why I had to point that out, it should have been fairly obvious.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Fauxknight said:


> Clearly none of us actually carry since Fuber wouldn't allow thst, so all we can do us theorize.
> 
> I don't know why I had to point that out, it should have been fairly obvious.


So your saying follow Uber's rules and risk getting killed? Or maybe carry and worry about it after you pop a Cap in some paxhole?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mole said:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B077KGJ7TG/?tag=ubne0c-20
> 
> $59.95 at Costco.


Pictured. . . ejection Seats.

Last Picture . . . Deadmile after 4 blackbean jalepino burritos.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Hypothetical ammo? what caliber do you use in your hypothetical gun. Hypothetically.


Hypothetically if i could i would  carry a .38 special JHP in a Colt Detective Special.

Good dropping power in a small easy to conceal snub nose revolver.

Good enough dropping power for very close range, and snubnoses are a heck of lot easier to use in a confined space.

And the spare ammo would be in the form of 2 quick loaders...

Course i'm not allowed to carry a fire arm so it's all hypothetical...


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Mole said:


> A matt that people sit on in your car and if they are violent you push a button and it taser's them.


I drive XL is it cheaper if I buy 6?


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Mole said:


> So your saying follow Uber's rules and risk getting killed? Or maybe carry and worry about it after you pop a Cap in some paxhole?


Point missed...


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Hybrids no need...


----------



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

Fauxknight said:


> ...but sometimes practical. My theoretical carry gun is a LCR (light compact revolver) in .357 mag. I can tell you now that the kick of a .357 round from something that small is absurb. If I load it with lighter .38 rounds instead I can actually make reasonable follow up shots.


I was joking. .38 is a fine self defense round and way more accurate than bigger macho loads.



UberBastid said:


> Or, as my mom said once, "It's not how big it is as much as where you put it."


Ewww. Sex advice from your mother?


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Fauxknight said:


> Interesting, in my experience 5 years is the magic number on a car battery.


That's when the batteries were made to last. Now a days, they're not. So 3 years to be safe.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Bpr2 said:


> That's when the batteries were made to last. Now a days, they're not. So 3 years to be safe.


Yeah these companies need to make a profit, if they made a battery that lasted 5 years that would hurt bad in this day and age, nothing is made to last anymore for various reasons

Instead of trying to make sense of it just buy a new battery every few years and stay on road like grabby was saying


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> Yeah these companies need to make a profit, if they made a battery that lasted 5 years that would hurt bad in this day and age, nothing is made to last anymore for various reasons


Why do you think gum flavors hardly last 5 minutes now? Same concept. "Oh the flavor is gone. Need another stick&#8230; oh no, the package is empty need to get another."


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Bpr2 said:


> That's when the batteries were made to last. Now a days, they're not. So 3 years to be safe.


My roomie got around to 6 on his OEM battery and my car was still running on it at 4.5 when I traded it in. There are different quality batteries for sale, some good some bad.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I have one from Amazon, it really does jump start (small) cars every time... I'm not sure how it would do on a large engine.
Black Friday price was $40.00, I've used it 8-10 times so far. Much easier to handle than my Jump and Carry 660.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> I have one from Amazon, it really does jump start (small) cars every time... I'm not sure how it would do on a large engine.
> Black Friday price was $40.00, I've used it 8-10 times so far. Much easier to handle than my Jump and Carry 660.


That's a lot of jumps, why so many? I only seen a jump situation where I'm involved come up maybe once every 2-3 years. I've personally needed jumps only about 3 times in my over two decades of driving.

Are there that many people buying the crappiest battery they can find and then running it until it fails?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Fauxknight said:


> That's a lot of jumps, why so many? I only seen a jump situation where I'm involved come up maybe once every 2-3 years. I've personally needed jumps only about 3 times in my over two decades of driving.
> 
> Are there that many people buying the crappiest battery they can find and then running it until it fails?


I am a mechanic, people bring in dead cars they had to jump start... I jump them again to drive into my shop.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Fauxknight said:


> That's a lot of jumps, why so many? I only seen a jump situation where I'm involved come up maybe once every 2-3 years. I've personally needed jumps only about 3 times in my over two decades of driving.
> 
> Are there that many people buying the crappiest battery they can find and then running it until it fails?


Many reasons.
Ive had mine die multiple times when running the DVD player in he car for the kids when we're stopped somewhere.

Also because not everyone replaces their battery every three years . Make that sucker last as long as possible.

And in all honesty, with one of these devices, I don't worry about if my battery is due to be replaced. When it dies it dies. I'll jump start it and head to Autozone.


----------



## grabby (Nov 5, 2017)

I replace my Girls Friends every 3 years also, need a new one before they Die or go bad.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

grabby said:


> I replace my Girls Friends every 3 years also, need a new one before they Die or go bad.


I don't really get this.

What if you could have gotten another full year out of it.

That's like throwing out the milk before it goes bad just because it only has a few days left.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> I don't really get this.
> 
> What if you could have gotten another full year out of it.
> 
> That's like throwing out the milk before it goes bad just because it only has a few days left.


My arrogant neighbor that brags about making 120k a year knocked on my door for my battery booster...annoying AF. Change the shit every three years and breed the non-annoyance lol


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

SPAM. Why do we need something like this? We don't. Move along.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Kinda like headlights, one goes out do you just replace one? Only at best a month or two before the other goes out, save the hassle and nip that in the bud and replace both



DrivingForYou said:


> SPAM. Why do we need something like this? We don't. Move along.


I carry a battery booster to help others, not to jump my own shit lol


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

As someone who used to sell these POS little things, I would suggest anyone with anything bigger than a Honda Civic to forget about it. They suck on larger draw cars. And that's if you're lucky enough to get one that actually works. Most of them came to us defective from the manufacturer. Just get yourself a nice, old fashioned peak or Schumaker full sized box if you need one. More reliable. I had a couple come back scorched, and had to replace a few batteries because of them too.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> I carry a battery booster to help others, not to jump my own shit lol


Are you AAA?


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

merryon2nd said:


> As someone who used to sell these POS little things, I would suggest anyone with anything bigger than a Honda Civic to forget about it. They suck on larger draw cars. And that's if you're lucky enough to get one that actually works. Most of them came to us defective from the manufacturer. Just get yourself a nice, old fashioned peak or Schumaker full sized box if you need one. More reliable. I had a couple come back scorched, and had to replace a few batteries because of them too.


I think size matters in this, if it's portable... good luck, and overall, why put yourself in a position to jump your car..confused



DrivingForYou said:


> Are you AAA?


No, I am Texan.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

grabby said:


> I replace my Girls Friends every 3 years also, need a new one before they Die or go bad.


WTF. Buy an INTERSTATE brand battery, it'll last a decade or more.


----------



## grabby (Nov 5, 2017)

DrivingForYou said:


> WTF. Buy an INTERSTATE brand battery, it'll last a decade or more.


No thanks, Interstate Girl Friends are too much maintenance


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

One has to remember, honestly, that most people who own a car, are far from car savvy. They don't understand that cold/hot weather can drain a battery. Or that extreme shifts in temperature can drain a battery. Or that leaving your aux power on in a car without your engine turned on can drain a battery, or a door or inner compartment not closing all the way, same deal. In fact, most car owners know enough to put a key in, turn it on and make it go forward. Maybe, but not definitely, they know how to pump gas. A few know how to do an oil change and change a tire. Some are part changers that have no clue past remove and replace.

Companies that make products like this get rich because of this. That's why these things are on the market. But these little things were not made for repeated used, or for large cars, and are marketed, honestly, mostly toward ladies who know no better. Or fellows who THINK they're gear heads, but REALLY they aren't.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

merryon2nd said:


> One has to remember, honestly, that most people who own a car, are far from car savvy. They don't understand that cold/hot weather can drain a battery. Or that extreme shifts in temperature can drain a battery. Or that leaving your aux power on in a car without your engine turned on can drain a battery, or a door or inner compartment not closing all the way, same deal. In fact, most car owners know enough to put a key in, turn it on and make it go forward. Maybe, but not definitely, they know how to pump gas. A few know how to do an oil change and change a tire. Some are part changers that have no clue past remove and replace.
> 
> Companies that make products like this get rich because of this. That's why these things are on the market. But these little things were not made for repeated used, or for large cars, and are marketed, honestly, mostly toward ladies who know no better. Or fellows who THINK they're gear heads, but REALLY they aren't.


Don't dare say a battery needs water, could turn into a verbal riot lol


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I have one of these in my trunk, cost me $80 2 years ago on sale.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002X6VXL4/?tag=ubne0c-20

I like that it also has a compressor in case you have a slow leak. This has enough power to get even a recalcitrant car started, I've given a feww people boosts without issue and gotten a couple of nice tips as a result.


----------



## grabby (Nov 5, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> Don't dare say a battery needs water, could turn into a verbal riot lol


Batteries need water? why kind of water and how often should that be changed?


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

LMFAO, seriously! And never suggest that if a car dies while driving, its probably more an alt issue, if it even has anything to do with that system at all, since your battery's only REAL responsibly is to get the car STARTED, and not to provide running power. I used to LOVE those arguments. And my boss used to HATE those arguments.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

grabby said:


> Batteries need water? why kind of water and how often should that be changed?


Only needed to do it once, just remove the hatch and you will see liquid, as for how much or whatever else, zero clue, granted this was many moons ago, but batteries need water ...unless times have changed ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mole said:


> Winplus Lithium Jump Starter Portable Power Bank with Brush Metal Finish
> 
> View attachment 195519
> 
> ...


Does it have Defib paddles ?

( they actually had a few dozen portable defib units at auction going for $5.00 each the other day)


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Most batteries today are sealed with the proper mix of distilled water and acid. HOWEVER, on a slowly failing battery, you can still pop the hatch on the top, and it is still possible to add distilled water to the mix in order to get a little longer life out of the battery. And motorcycle batteries are still poor in and seal style of old, unless you get a really expensive one.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

merryon2nd said:


> Most batteries today are sealed with the proper mix of distilled water and acid. HOWEVER, on a slowly failing battery, you can still pop the hatch on the top, and it is still possible to add distilled water to the mix in order to get a little longer life out of the battery. And motorcycle batteries are still poor in and seal style of old, unless you get a really expensive one.


Can you start a thread in the garage section? I'm a fan lol


----------



## grabby (Nov 5, 2017)

Public Internet Forums are really a hoot


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

DrivingForYou said:


> SPAM. Why do we need something like this? We don't. Move along.


You're right. Thread should not say Uber drivers needs this. Has nothing to do with Uber drivers.
This is more if you want to prepared, then this can take the place of jumpers cables.
But for any car, not just Uber drivers.



Jay Dean said:


> I carry a battery booster to help others, not to jump my own shit lol


Like your neighbors?



merryon2nd said:


> As someone who used to sell these POS little things, I would suggest anyone with anything bigger than a Honda Civic to forget about it..


I know there are crappy ones out there. This one packs a punch.

This is why I said get it at Costco. It can be returned. This one is powerful enough for a larger vehicle.

Not only that. Has a couple of USB ports so it can quickly charge a phone. So if you're doing anything outdoors, you can easily throw this in a backpack.
I took it to disneyland last year to charge my phones.



merryon2nd said:


> But these little things were not made for repeated used, or for large cars,.


This one is. I know I sound like I work for the company by now, but I've had this device for a couple of years now.
(Swapped it once at Costco for a newer model). So I know it works and works well.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> You're right. Thread should not say Uber drivers needs this. Has nothing to do with Uber drivers.
> This is more if you want to prepared, then this can take the place of jumpers cables.
> But for any car, not just Uber drivers.
> 
> ...


Asshole he is, and when he tried to air his tire (scooter) with a manual pump I showed him my jump starter that has an air-compressor, but nope, still knocked on my door at 2am for his car for a jump. Stupid breeds everywhere


----------



## grabby (Nov 5, 2017)

EVERY Uber driver should carry one of these!

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00F2DG3KQ/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

grabby said:


> EVERY Uber driver should carry one of these!
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00F2DG3KQ/?tag=ubne0c-20


Stupid pax stole mine


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I've had this for a while. Had it when it was black. Then saw the pretty silver one so returned the black one and got the silver. I love Costco!
> 
> But yes, these are amazing! It's saved my butt many times and I'm easily able to help someone that needs a jump without having to move my car.
> Gave one to my mom also.


Giving one to your mom is a good idea. No one should have to jump their mom.


----------



## cratter (Sep 16, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I have one of these in my trunk, cost me $80 2 years ago on sale.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002X6VXL4/?tag=ubne0c-20


I have that one too.

Then I moved up to this one. Love the 120v outlets for camping.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

cratter said:


> I have that one too.
> 
> Then I moved up to this one. Love the 120v outlets for camping.


I have one lol that MF is legit!!! Although, can't get a coffee maker on it, still a bad Ass. Nice

Really not ready to fork over the bones for an Anker power pack that claims it can make coffee while camping (have my doubts), I know..whole other story lol


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber Crack said:


> Giving one to your mom is a good idea. No one should have to jump their mom.


That statement does not Sound quite right
.



cratter said:


> I have that one too.
> 
> Then I moved up to this one. Love the 120v outlets for camping.


Looks like a portable slot machine !


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> Looks like a portable slot machine !


You mean like?


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> That statement does not Sound quite right
> .
> 
> Looks like a portable slot machine !


Why is it so hard to make a coffee machine work on the go? Is there really that much going on? FML


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> Why is it so hard to make a coffee machine work on the go? Is there really that much going on? FML


They gave you the next best thing

a Starbucks on every corner


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> They gave you the next best thing
> 
> a Starbucks on every corner


Yeah, here...but I venture all over the State :/


----------



## cratter (Sep 16, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> Why is it so hard to make a coffee machine work on the go? Is there really that much going on? FML


1000w/2000w (peak) inverter on Amazon $100.

Connect it to your car battery as the engine is running.

Hook up coffee machine.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

cratter said:


> 1000w/2000w (peak) inverter on Amazon $100.
> 
> Connect it to your car battery as the engine is running.
> 
> Hook up coffee machine.


but I want away from car...miles out, but still wan't coffee, I know..I am a mess


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

cratter said:


> 1000w/2000w (peak) inverter on Amazon $100.
> 
> Connect it to your car battery as the engine is running.
> 
> Hook up coffee machine.


Used to run an 18 cubic foot chest freezer in a van with an inverter along with a sound system that played " ice cream" music 14 hours continuously on the roof at 180 decibals . . .
Da dink da dink da dink de dink . . .

Still BETTER THAN UBER !


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> but I want away from car...miles out, but still wan't coffee, I know..I am a mess


Oh, you should have said that.
They actually did come up with a way to do this not too long ago. Might have been 4 0r 5 years ago, not too sure.

I've attached pictures of what you need to make this happen.
I'm pretty sure that if you're able to get these items, you can make coffee happen when you're miles away from a car or house.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jay Dean said:


> Why is it so hard to make a coffee machine work on the go? Is there really that much going on? FML


Bed Bath & BEYOND
$30.00



Cableguynoe said:


> Oh, you should have said that.
> They actually did come up with a way to do this not too long ago. Might have been 4 0r 5 years ago, not too sure.
> 
> I've attached pictures of what you need to make this happen.
> ...


But do you have the recipee for FIRE ?

Has the E.P.A. outlawed it ?


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

cratter said:


> 1000w/2000w (peak) inverter on Amazon $100.
> 
> Connect it to your car battery as the engine is running.
> 
> Hook up coffee machine.


Have you ever been to a loves truck and auto gas shop? They sell a 12 volt plug in to the lighter coffee maker.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mole said:


> Have you ever been to a lives truck and auto gas shop? They sell a 12 volt plug in to the lighter coffee maker.


Loves ?
They sell cheap gas too


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Ok, a 2018 version, I guess I should of said that lol, it is a battery thread..?

Hey why don't we all post in stones while we are at it! Just scribble on rock lol



Mole said:


> Have you ever been to a lives truck and auto gas shop? They sell a 12 volt plug in to the lighter coffee maker.


Awesome will it work on a battery booster?

Whoever can show me a portable battery that can make a coffee maker work other than an Anker, gets the win.

Stop being ********* and look at what I want, *********


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

cratter said:


> I have that one too.
> 
> Then I moved up to this one. Love the 120v outlets for camping.


I just got this same one from Wally World two weeks ago! Have you tried jumping a car with it yet? I'm curious is it as good as it looks.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

tradedate said:


> I just got this same one from Wally World two weeks ago! Have you tried jumping a car with it yet? I'm curious is it as good as it looks.


It's a badass, just don't plug a coffee machine into it, or people from 2018 will say build a fire instead when you mention the idea of making coffee in 2018 LOL


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

The pax will get a safe ride from point A to point B and nothing more for me.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

corniilius said:


> The pax will get a safe ride from point A to point B and nothing more for me.


Balance...


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

corniilius said:


> The pax will get a safe ride from point A to point B and nothing more for me.


what?

This thread isnt about pax. Not one bit.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> what?
> 
> This thread isnt about pax. Not one bit.


He is here for the objective, and it is awesome.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> He is here for the objective, and it is awesome.


Lol. I guess you can jump in on any thread and say what he said


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Lol. I guess you can jump in on any thread and say what he said


Or, think a bit more simply about things, I am all for simple ideas myself. Like not starting fires in 2018 lol


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Remember the Brit spy film "The Avengers?" Teir car had a built in tea brewer. Make that a coffee machine and I could really haul in the tips!


----------



## cratter (Sep 16, 2017)

tradedate said:


> I just got this same one from Wally World two weeks ago! Have you tried jumping a car with it yet? I'm curious is it as good as it looks.


I've jumped my F150 every week here for the last month (It sits days on end in -10F). I don't even try with it, because I know it's unlikely to work in that extreme situation. (although talking about it makes me want to try it....as it can be difficult to pull another car next to it with the amount of snow that accumulates around it).

But I have used it in lighter applications a bunch of times (I've used it to jump coworkers cars). Another car the battery was starting to go and had it in the trunk a jump started it a few times. Til I got a new battery. Works great. Just remember to check the battery level, every now and then as every battery self discharges....also have blown up intertubes to tube down the river in. Power up my air mattress while camping, charge a laptop. Handy devices.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Zero clue why anyone would "test" out a battery life, mind boggling.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> Or, think a bit more simply about things, I am all for simple ideas myself. Like not starting fires in 2018 lol


Seems obvious, but maybe you hadn't thought of it.

Just trying to help you get your caffeine fix


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Seems obvious, but maybe you hadn't thought of it.
> 
> Just trying to help you get your caffeine fix


In this icestorm, with no GF around, I am beyond that shit, I am batshit crazy, Thaws out Wed at noon according to Ziggy lol, **** UP


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> Zero clue why anyone would "test" out a battery life, mind boggling.


Why not? Currently testing out my transmission life.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Why not? Currently testing out my transmission life.


Slippery Slope lol


----------



## cratter (Sep 16, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> Zero clue why anyone would "test" out a battery life, mind boggling.


Is it so cold, even a new battery wouldn't start the car?
Has the car sat so long even a newer battery is depleted?
Is it the battery or the alternator that is going out?

Some people need to get to work that morning and don't have time to run out and test/get a new battery that instant.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Jay Dean said:


> Yeah, here...but I venture all over the State :/


There's some kind of coffee shop in every town in Texas - might not be Starbucks, but they have coffee everywhere you go


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> There's some kind of coffee shop in every town in Texas - might not be Starbucks, but they have coffee everywhere you go


Cool, find me one near Sea Rim Public beach


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

I've got a jump starter & an air pump too - just in case.



Jay Dean said:


> Cool, find me one near Sea Rim Public beach


Key operative word was "in every town in Texas" - beach is not really a town, but I'm sure if you ask nicely at the Ranger Station they'll pour you a cup


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Ok, after hours of searching, I've found you a mug that will keep your coffee hot for 8 hours

But that's the best I can do.

I tried Jay. I really did.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> I've got a jump starter & an air pump too - just in case.
> 
> Key operative word was "in every town in Texas" - beach is not really a town, but I'm sure if you ask nicely at the Ranger Station they'll pour you a cup


Just looking for a battery powered coffee maker, it is like looking for Noah's arch lol

Good fun


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Jay Dean said:


> Noah's arch


you mean ark (i.e. boat) vs. arch



Jay Dean said:


> Just looking for a battery powered coffee maker


Best bet is to find one at a Truck Stop - I'd look at either Petro or Flying J.
https://truckerpath.com/trucker-path-app/truck-stops-near-me/


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Mole said:


> A matt that people sit on in your car and if they are violent you push a button and it taser's them.


The good folk in Oxford st (Gay Strip in Sydney) would give you 5 stars and a Tip for a thrill like that!


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Ziggy just shows up and I go silent...why did I tag you, don't George Straight a battery post!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Jay Dean said:


> Zero clue why anyone would "test" out a battery life, mind boggling.


... and I can't figure out why people live in shit holes like N. Dakota.


----------



## cratter (Sep 16, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> ... and I can't figure out why people live in shit holes like N. Dakota.


Family & Friends > Warm Weather

...not to worry half the city is in the warm subtropical state of Minnesota. 
Skol Vikings.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Ziggy said:


> There's some kind of coffee shop in every town in Texas - might not be Starbucks, but they have coffee everywhere you go


I have this new invention it is called a thermos. It keeps coffee fresh and hot all morning long.


----------



## grabby (Nov 5, 2017)

Coffee is a Diuretic. Coffee is bad for you. Coffee beans are picked by child labor for long hours


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jay Dean said:


> Ok, a 2018 version, I guess I should of said that lol, it is a battery thread..?
> 
> Hey why don't we all post in stones while we are at it! Just scribble on rock lol
> 
> ...


Ill go you one Better !

Did you know . . . . .

YOU CAN VAPE COFFEE ?!?!?

( you can also smoke alcohol)

INSTANT JAVA RUSH.

I am in no way responsible for any massive coronaries caused as a result of introduction of this information.

Vape Responsibly.



grabby said:


> Coffee is a Diuretic. Coffee is bad for you. Coffee beans are picked by child labor for long hours


But have you ever had chocolate covered coffee beans as a snack ?
( chocolate also picked by child labor, keeps them out of trouble, while all their friends are in hills being revolutionaries & kidnapping tourists)


----------



## grabby (Nov 5, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> Just looking for a battery powered coffee maker, it is like looking for Noah's arch lol
> Good fun


Some peoples handicaps....

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06Y5QF9L2/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

Mole said:


> A matt that people sit on in your car and if they are violent you push a button and it taser's them.


"Don't taze me bro"


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Mole said:


> I have this new invention it is called a thermos. It keeps coffee fresh and hot all morning long.


But not very useful for Jay Dean who needs coffee all day long - and there are no coffee shops in the middle of a National Park


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

grabby said:


> . Coffee beans are picked by child labor for long hours


If I stop drinking coffee those poor kids might starve.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Ziggy said:


> But not very useful for Jay Dean who needs coffee all day long - and there are no coffee shops in the middle of a National Park


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Sorry bit of booze yesterday during ice storm :O


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Batteries have rated storage capacity usually expressed in amp-hours. They are also rated by how quickly they can discharge their energy. What are the specs on this unit? (for example 10 amp-hour capacity with a 5C discharge rate)

Due to its size, the battery pack is probably a 3 cell lithium polymer or lithium ion. Lithium batteries have a high capacity for their size. But they aren't typically used under the hood for a reason. They explode. They can release toxic gas. They can start a fire. Don't puncture them!

Cold will drain the battery and slow the transfer of energy. Heat kills batteries.


----------



## hangarcat (Nov 2, 2014)

Mine also inflates tires. Got rid of my cables *and *compressor.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

I wish this thread was posted a few months ago... 

I had a dead battery and no one would give me a jump, 20-30 people all too busy, in a rush, no hablo.

Finally I request an uber, I text the driver let him know what's up...

Cancel. 2 more, same thing. Around the 7th or 8th driver, and an almost two hours after discovering I need a jump, I texted my newest driver to accept my ping, Jamal.

"Hey man, I'm hard up! Need to be jumped bad.. Big tip, the faster you come the better. I'm all ready to go, just come do you me and go..."

Well he replied "really?" And confirmed that he would help me out. 

So I popped the hood and was hooking up the cables on my end when he got there. Im not sure what this guy was thinking. Ill just say there was no bicycling for me that week... :/


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Lithium Ion Batteries lose their most of their cold cranking amps in cold weather. Those jump starters are only good if you live in Los Angeles, San Diego, or Hawaii.
For cold weather, the Big Bulky Lead Acid Jump Starters are much better because they lose a lower percentage of the cold cranking amps because of cold weather.
The lead acid jump starters do go bad in 3 to 5 years just like a car battery does, and they need to be topped up at least once a month.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

grabby said:


> So tell us, when does the preparedness end? what is the Limit?
> 
> I feel I keep enough crap in the car already as spares. I have many years experience in the matter, and a Jump Starter device is not on my list of being prepared. I keep my good jump cables at home in the garage, and I have a disposable set in the trunk. I also replace my battery every 3 years.
> 
> No doubt there may come a time when having one would be handy, but a spare engine may be handy also some day.


I have a Duracell 900 amp portable battery jumper. I paid $75 for it at Pep Boys last year. It saved my ass a few times when I was out in the boondocks, as well as when I was in a neighborhood in which I was the only fleck of salt in a sea of pepper. (Never good to be in the distinct minority!) When there is snow and ice on the ground and you are on a narrow street, even the best battery jump cables in the world and the kindest Good Samaritan, might not save you from having 2 cars aligned side by side when some maniac comes flying around the corner! These portable battery jump starters do away with the need for another person, which makes them essential items in today's Amerika! (Yes, I did mean to spell it that way! There are too many loser Neo-Nazi's walking around with tomb-stones in their eyes.)
I also have a AAA membership, but sometimes - like when it is 10 degrees outside - you simply do not want to wait an hour for roadside assistance!

OH, thought I should add that as long as I bring it inside at night and carry it out in the AM, it always works. Last week I actually gave 2 other people jumps. I found that as long as I turn the knob to the "off" position after each use, the jumper stays viable for several jump starts before recharging. I do recharge it at least 2x a week.


----------



## grabby (Nov 5, 2017)

After more thought on this, I agree that everyone else, uber driver or not should carry one of these, then there will be more people I can beg a jump from, THANKS!


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Bpr2 said:


> That's when the batteries were made to last. Now a days, they're not. So 3 years to be safe.


Got 5 years out of one I replaced yesterday.
But it was a big mother, which meant it was doing it easier than a little one, in regards to percentages in the charge/discharge cycles.
Has anyone else had the annoying (and costly) experience with these portable jump packs (big or small) that, if you let them go fully flat, or don't keep them fully charged at all times, they then seem to instantly lose their capacity to jump start, even though they're showing fully charged, and after you've had them on charge for a few days?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> You're right. Thread should not say Uber drivers needs this. Has nothing to do with Uber drivers.
> This is more if you want to prepared, then this can take the place of jumpers cables.
> But for any car, not just Uber drivers.
> 
> ...


ESPECIALLY UBER DRIVERS !

This means YOU !



cratter said:


> I have that one too.
> 
> Then I moved up to this one. Love the 120v outlets for camping.


Aw hell
Just get a Honda Generator !

Run the dishwasher while camping too


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Uber Crack said:


> Giving one to your mom is a good idea. No one should have to jump their mom.


Those two statements appear mutually contradictory, on second reading.
Look like some potential 'jumpers' need to be supplied with incest repellent, apparently!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

There you go !
1000 watts.
Make coffee. Toast waffles.
Watch t.v.
Run 5,000 b.t.u. airconditioner in tent.
Run a battery charger.
[email protected] walmart.
Runs 5 hours on gallon of gas.
Weighs 30 lbs.

Run your Nissan Leaf off of it . . .


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

For those who have to sleep in their car, but need to wake up early for AM surge:








Simply add inverter.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> If I stop drinking coffee those poor kids might starve.


They work part time in the Columbian Coca fields harvesting leaves for Cocaheina.
Theyll be o.k.



Driver2448 said:


> Right....... because we all know what's going to happen when the ride share companies find out what happened.


Short in seat heater from passenger peeing in car !

Please remit $150.00 cleaning fee Rohit.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

AAA


----------



## grabby (Nov 5, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> AAA


I think DD will get a jump faster.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

grabby said:


> I think DD will get a jump faster.


An ideal job for Jumpercableguynoe?


----------



## lesh11 (Jan 4, 2017)

PickEmUp said:


> LOL! Disconnect your car battery (simulating a dead battery) and hook up this toy to the car battery cables. See if your car starts.


Of course it won't. These jump packs have to high internal resistance.
They won however transfer enough charge to a low battery to restart the car.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Mole said:


> Winplus Lithium Jump Starter Portable Power Bank with Brush Metal Finish
> 
> View attachment 195519
> 
> ...


So we are allowing affiliate links now?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Trebor said:


> So we are allowing affiliate links now?


Amazon isn't really competition


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Amazon isn't really competition


No, but homeboy who posted this gets some commission money from amazon if someone purchases any product within x amount of hours after clicking his link.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

How can homey get a kickback when he is not a member and does not have an account?


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

My "Uber kit" includes a battery pack, 1 gallon of gas, a small 12v air compressor, 1 can fix-a-flat, a real 4 way tire iron and jack, not the mickey mouse crap that comes with the car, spray lubricant for seized lug nuts, basic cheap tool set from harbor freight made for automobiles(includes fuses). Blanket, gloves, fresh water, dry snacks. And most important, roadside assistance on my insurance policy, it's only $5 a month. Oh, and an extra battery for my android phone.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Chris1973 said:


> My "Uber kit" includes a battery pack, 1 gallon of gas, a small 12v air compressor, 1 can fix-a-flat, a real 4 way tire iron and jack, not the mickey mouse crap that comes with the car, spray lubricant for seized lug nuts, basic cheap tool set from harbor freight made for automobiles(includes fuses). Blanket, gloves, fresh water, dry snacks. And most important, roadside assistance on my insurance policy, it's only $5 a month. Oh, and an extra battery for my android phone.


Ex Boy Scout?


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

No it just makes me feel more safe and secure. All for under $100. Put it all in a plastic tub so it doesn't roll around in the trunk. Plus sometimes I help people and feel like batman.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

A gallon of gas? Where do you keep that? What kind of container?
Is that safe?
Do you get out so far from Ft Worth that gas stations are scarce?


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> A gallon of gas? Where do you keep that? What kind of container?
> Is that safe?
> Do you get out so far from Ft Worth that gas stations are scarce?


Helps with insurance claims if your carriage suddenly turns into a lemon.
Nothing like "traces of an accelerant" to get the party started.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

I used mine last night helped out a woman with a crappy car it worked she asked where to buy one then handed me a $10 bill.


----------



## tncindetroit (Aug 30, 2017)

Mole said:


> Winplus Lithium Jump Starter Portable Power Bank with Brush Metal Finish
> ...


See how the cab driver equipped his car to out smart Musk and Bezos, forget about Travis or the new guy from online ticket agency. 
A brain in addition to computer table for the truly on-road travellers that can't live w/o work.
https://buzzorange.com/techorange/2017/11/13/taxi-driver-bezos-and-musk/


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

So today I spent about an hour replacing a door actuator and had only the door light on, with a two year old battery, car wouldn’t start, asked my mechanic buddy and he said it will start and be fine but when it goes out like that it’s letting you know it’s on the way out, this is two years in on a primo battery, 3 Years is in is My experience the absolute longest you want to wait unless you wanna jump your shit all the time.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Meh, depends on where you get your battery. Bought a car a long time ago. Battery was already about four years old. Lasted another 8 years. Did everything with that truck. Tiny little 88 Toyota xtra can with a 22REC motor. Automatic. Hauled with it, carted motors with it. That was an interstate battery. But they don't hold that kind of value any more unfortunately. Now you'll get 5 years at most out of the same. My current one is still holding good at 4 years. So I'm hoping to stretch another year out of it.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

merryon2nd said:


> Meh, depends on where you get your battery. Bought a car a long time ago. Battery was already about four years old. Lasted another 8 years. Did everything with that truck. Tiny little 88 Toyota xtra can with a 22REC motor. Automatic. Hauled with it, carted motors with it. That was an interstate battery. But they don't hold that kind of value any more unfortunately. Now you'll get 5 years at most out of the same. My current one is still holding good at 4 years. So I'm hoping to stretch another year out of it.


I'd say it depends more on where you use your battery more than where you got it. Cold makes batteries resistant to discharging their power. But warm it up and its good again. Heat kills batteries.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

True story bsliv 
Also depends on how long you leave it sit, or if you have aftermarket systems that cause a drain. I also noticed that my mother's battery at the shore year round tends to need to be changed far more often then any of my car batteries. And my pleasure cruiser tends to either need battery switches or a constant tender, as opposed to my work truck or uber car.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Having a hybrid makes jump starting superfluous.


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

Mole said:


> Winplus Lithium Jump Starter Portable Power Bank with Brush Metal Finish
> 
> View attachment 195519
> 
> ...


Hmmm, does it jump-start your iPhone battery too?


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

everydayimubering said:


> Hmmm, does it jump-start your iPhone battery too?


Yes about 4 days worth I think I charged my phone and others while camping.


----------



## Jsaxophone (Nov 9, 2017)

I just keep a standard pair of jumper cables under my seat. Helped me one time, but interestingly, jumping another person while Ubering has become a trend for me.

I've jumped 3 vehicles since I started Ubering, each gave me a $20 tip. 2 of them, interesting stories:
1) I got a call to a pizza joint.  The road was closed because of an event, so I waited on the nearest corner and called with no answer. I waited for 5 minutes then did a no-show. At the same intersection, a limo was broken down with the hood up. He came up and asked if I had jumper cables, so I hooked him up, got him running, and the driver gave me $20. So I got $25 for a no-show.
2) I just finished my longest trip from Tampa to Orlando. For a 2-hour drive and traffic jams, I was extremely disappointed that I only made about $65, and the 3 guys were all from Europe, so of course, they didn't tip a dime. I was fiddling with Destination mode, when a woman comes up and asks if I can jump her car. I oblige, and she slips me $20 for the help. 

The last story is also why I'm so disloyal to Lyft, now days (I still drive for both, but I will prioritize Uber and cancel a Lyft pickup without question). Lyft took me all the F* way out to Orlando, while I was fiddling with DF, I unknowingly burned through 4 of my 6 DFs in a matter of minutes, because I couldn't get a good lock on my destination. I got 1 more ride back, but most of the drive home was me in an empty truck.


----------

